
Registrar Shuts Down Pirate Bay Domain Names - doctorshady
https://torrentfreak.com/registrar-shuts-down-pirate-bay-domain-names-151228/
======
doctorshady
I know a lot of you aren't all that big on piracy - and probably for good
reasons. Regardless of that though, I thought this story was important because
The Pirate Bay has become the poster child for the internet's resistance to
censorship.

